# Safety Equipment



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Since we're all chompin' at the bit to get onto the beach I thought it would be a good time to check our safety gear. Check the batteries and all that good stuff. Please feel free to add to this list from the NJBBA:

-Tire pressure gauge
-First aid kit
-shovel
-snatch rope/strap or tow chain
-Jack with large support board
-Flash light
-Spare tire
-Approved Fire Extinguisher
-Road flares
-Trash bags

I'll add
-long strips of carpeting to put under wheels.


----------

